# Magic Powers



## Ashen Shugar (Feb 22, 2005)

There was a topic on a radio station recently asking people whether they would choose the power of flight or the power of invisibility if given the choice of one. The powers could be used or not at will. Both have some great advantages, and if you actually think about your response, I believe they reveal a little something about you. I chose flight, but it was a hard choice. The deciding factor was the freedom, the travel opportunities (my priority in life for the now), and for the sheer joy and adrenaline rush that would go with it. (I loved parachuting - done 2 tandem jumps). No more waiting in traffic, save on petrol etc - 
But invisibility has some great fringe benefits as well...What would you choose?


----------



## cleasterwood (Feb 22, 2005)

That's a tough one!  I'd have to go with flight for the same reasons you would.  The idea of flying like a bird, being able to go whereever you want, and the adrenaline rush is very appealing.  The only thing I wouldn't like about it is the possibility of getting shot by a hunter.


----------



## Leto (Feb 22, 2005)

Flight, I'm too fearful to turn as the Hollow man if I've choose invisibility. 

However my favorites are still TK and intangibility.


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 22, 2005)

Invisibility. Definitely. More interesting places to go.
 And it's safer. No smashing into planes.


----------



## erickad71 (Feb 22, 2005)

Flying definitely.

Oddly enough, heights make me a little dizzy...but I love flying in planes. I just think it would be much more fun than invisibility.


----------



## Drachir (Feb 23, 2005)

Flight - I have had flight dreams since I was a child.  It is always an exhilarating dream experience.   However, invisiblity would make me rich.  Tough choice.


----------



## rune (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm frightened of heights and hate flying in a plane.  However, I too think Flight would be the power I would choose.  I've often dreamt of being able to fly (dont ask me why), so think that's something that actually would appeal to me.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 23, 2005)

I've always dreamed of flying as well (do we all dream of this?  Is it just because we are landbound?).  Of course the invisibility option would be kind of fun but not really as useful as flight since the only things I could imagine you doing is sneaking in where you aren't supposed to be and stealing things.  Flight would definitely have to be my choice.


----------



## Seedorn (Feb 23, 2005)

Flying...definitive flying.I´ve always dreamed of watching the world from above to let all the troubles of the world behind me. "Enjoy the silence!"


----------



## Ashen Shugar (Feb 24, 2005)

Invisibility could have many benefits - you could be the greatest Private Investigator, the most highly paid photographer / journalist, you would no doubt have job offers from every Govt spy agency - and there would be some fun to be had.

As for the flying dreams, I love them. Wish I had them regularly. They seem so real, and the freedom...


----------



## polymorphikos (Feb 24, 2005)

Invisibility. Whilst flight would be useful, I'd freak out, and I can travel via invisibility (hanging out an empty Buisness class seat) and then creep into all the places I want to visit for free. And I could make a fortune from a haunted-house industry, and fulfill my dreams of being a renowned adventurer without fear of embarassment.

I'm just assuming the ability for my clothes to turn invisible, too. And that I will still be able to see despite the cones in my retinae being bipassed by light.


----------



## Chimeco (Feb 28, 2005)

Invisibility

I'm a practical person.  While flying would be an adrenaline rush, it'd turn into a novelty eventually whereas knowledge is power, and invisibility would be an invaluable tool to gain it.  
Given a little ingenuity, you could know anything you wanted with this power.


----------



## Beldins armpit (Mar 1, 2005)

Good one! I'd go with flight also.I've fantasised about flyin since I was very young, and would love it. 
  Invisibility...um. Well, stealing and watching girls get undressed, Sorry, it doesn't appeal to me very much. (Naked girls are great, but that is only a prequel to.. well, you know!)
  But, I don't agree with stealing, anything I have, I have because I earned it.
 Ah, but to fly...wow!


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 1, 2005)

I'd choose invisibility. Of course, I've had dreams about flying, but all of them ended in my falling somewhere or crushing into a plane or a tree. Invisibility is much better in this aspect- all you have to do is not to get into anybody's way.
And one doesn't have to steal things if one doesn't want to - one can use magic powers to help people.


----------



## Heresy (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmm, that is a toughie.  I like the idea of flying away from it all, but I have to go with invisiblity so that no one would find me (but would that affect my clothing? I'd hate to have to run around naked).


----------



## Ashen Shugar (Mar 17, 2005)

It would get a little chilly on occasion...


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 17, 2005)

It would be worse if you turned invisible, but the clothes didn't   - people would be pretty frightened to see clothes walking around seemingly without anyone wearing them.


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 17, 2005)

I have to choose flight.  That would be AWESOME and I'd fly to different places around the country.


----------



## intensityxx (Apr 5, 2005)

I'd choose flight. I still remember the intense flying dream I had when I was about 6. I still have dreams where I travel fast through the air, but closer to the ground, with my hands to my sides, sort of like a fish. 

As for the other magical power, I'm already invisible.


----------



## Stormflame (Apr 9, 2005)

I was raised in Fort Ashby West Virginia, and though they don't have the highest mountains, I use to climb up them, and peer off into the valleys, as a young boy, and with I could just fly out into the vast openness before me.  I would see these hawks and morning doves said out across to the otherside, and long to see what they seen from their point of view.  Dang, Superman lived a dream of mine....lol.  Anyway, flight would have to be the one.


----------



## Animaiden (May 1, 2005)

It would depend.

I would have to choose flight.  I would love to soar high above towns and people.  I would also save a lot of money on gas.  I would have one stipulation though.  I would want wings.  I have always wanted wings, for no real apparnt reason

Invisability would have its high points, but I stick with flight, though, as the saying goes,

Eagles may soar, but weasles don't get sucked into jet engines.


----------



## Nilentropy (May 6, 2005)

Invisibility would be way useful. have you guys seen 'the incredibles'? as long as you had a super-suit you wouldn't have to worry about being naked.


----------



## stelfox1 (May 6, 2005)

Invisability, altho as long as the clothes go invisable also. I mean I can fly anytime I want in a plane. But invisability cannot be purchased at the ticket desk.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 18, 2005)

I would love 2 fly but I would choose invisibility for the reason no one has 2 know about it. Being seen flying, its pretty enevitible its going 2 happen and you would get proded and poked alot to discover how you could fly off some goverment scientist no doubt. If you were invisible however apart from all the kewel things you could do it can be a secret hobby! 
I wish...
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Azash (Jul 19, 2005)

that is a tugh question, I would be more inclined to go with flying because it would give you a very big advantage, but invisibility does have a big advantage such as sneaking onto planes and therefore you dont need flying.


----------



## PERCON (Jul 22, 2005)

Invisibility for me. 

I don't see why you couldn't get everywhere by being invisible. You could simply walk onto a plane, train, bus, even into someone's car without being noticed and go anywhere in the world. Hehe, the possibilities are endless, and could also get very rude, very fast but I'll leave that alone for other people to think about...

_PERCON - 'Live with dignity, since you cannot die with dignity!'_


----------



## ZLBilley (Jul 22, 2005)

You can't go up with invisibility. While you can get on any plane you want, one may not be going where you want it to be.


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 22, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> Invisibility for me.
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't get everywhere by being invisible. You could simply walk onto a plane, train, bus, even into someone's car without being noticed and go anywhere in the world. Hehe, the possibilities are endless, and could also get very rude, very fast but I'll leave that alone for other people to think about...
> 
> _PERCON - 'Live with dignity, since you cannot die with dignity!'_


 
Have you ever Sean the invisible man the old film he sees it more of a curse that advantage you would very lonely, and you would have to be naked when you go onto the plane


----------



## FelineEyes (Jul 23, 2005)

Flight.  I've spent most of my life invisible.  
But, if I can fly, I want wings.


----------

